# Funtasia - worth the visit?



## Ash (20 Jul 2008)

Have to occupy three children next week, one boy and two girls ages 8, 6 and 3.5 years old.

I've never been there but I've heard Funtasia advertised on the radio recently.  There's a Dinosaur Exhibition on there at the moment and the boy in particular is a huge (no pun intended) fan of dinosaurs.

I've been looking online for some extra information but am surprised how little is on the Funtasia website or how few impromptu reviews on the exhibition or on Funtasia itself are available elsewhere online from parents - or indeed from children.

Has anyone been to Funtasia this "summer"?  What is your view on it as a day out for kids in this age group and accompanying adult(s)?  Given the summer we've had, how much is indoor and how much is outdoor?  Is it value for money or a money pit?  Do you have any tips on making the day better for visitors, including parents?  

Hearing your experiences would be great.


----------



## John Rambo (20 Jul 2008)

I'd give this place a wide berth. It seems to be a magnet for the lowest form of human life. I was there recently and was appalled at what I saw. Headbangers in Liverpool jerseys all over the place using foul and abusive language in front of their bullet headed brats. The pub attached to the place is a particularly vile touch. In short, good if you're writing a university paper on the ills of society but bad if you actually care about your kids. Just my opinion I hasten to add but genuinely it's one of the most bizarre/pathetic/hilarious places I've seen in years.


----------



## redstar (21 Jul 2008)

So you wouldn't recommend it , then ?


----------



## merzie (21 Jul 2008)

the waterpark in funtasia drogheda is great, age 2 and under go free but my friends little girl was 3 two days earlier but they didnt know that, didnt ask for a birth cert or anything . its 15 euro each for 1hr 20 mins that includes changing time and if your out bang on you get 6 euro back after that its something like 28cent per minute out of that. Expensive place with a crowd of kids though, there is roller skating, bowling, jungle zone, games fastfood, it goes on


----------



## Draoighonta (22 Jul 2008)

Funtasia is Bettystown really isn't worth the visit,heard great things about the water park in Drogheda though


----------



## superdrog (22 Jul 2008)

I'd give Betystown a miss too but                   agree that the Funtasia Waterpark in Drogheda is really good , have been there twice since it opened ( I live nearby) and it is exceptionally good. Not a lot else there though apart from a good Jungle Zone for the younger kids and a Bowling area. Its easily accessable from the M1 and could be combined with a visit to Newgrange , Newgrange Farm and the recently opened Battle of the Boyne site , all within a 5Km radius.


----------



## Ash (24 Jul 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.  I was very dubious and decided against taking the kids to Funtasia at Bettystown.  I appreciate your input.

We ended up having a great afternoon in a local forest park.  Packed a picnic and the kids had an absolute ball having "adventures" in the woods.  They were full of enthusiasm and excitement, running along the paths, climbing trees, crossing stepping stones in the river, paddling in the freezing cold waters!  It was wonderful.  They had so much fun.  So did I.  And it cost very little!  They can't wait to go back.

Since my original post, I've also heard good things about the Waterpark in Drogheda.  Might put that on the agenda for the future.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## rmelly (24 Jul 2008)

Ash said:


> We ended up having a great afternoon in a local forest park.


 
Any pictures to share with us?


----------



## Confused&Str (24 Jul 2008)

see? it just goes to show, that kid's haven't changed that much over the years. We just think they need computer games and artificially created 'fun'.

Give them a tree to climb, or a forest to have adventures in and they enjoy themselves just as much! I often think its us adults who are the ones who are changing the kids, by expecting that they need all the technology and hype!

Give them a stick and a cow pat, and watch the fun to be had by poking it! lol or tell them that there was a group of fairies who used to live in the woods and tell them a few stories to get them going! then set them loose to look for fairy rings, fairy dust, toadstools, and maybe even - if they're very lucky - fairies themselves! Feed their imagination - they have the best imaginations ever! and you'll enjoy it 1000 times more than some amusement park with sythetic food and a slight whiff of vomit!


----------



## frankmac (28 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> I'd give this place a wide berth. It seems to be a magnet for the lowest form of human life. I was there recently and was appalled at what I saw. Headbangers in *Liverpool* jerseys all over the place using foul and abusive language in front of their bullet headed brats. The pub attached to the place is a particularly vile touch. In short, good if you're writing a university paper on the ills of society but bad if you actually care about your kids. Just my opinion I hasten to add but genuinely it's one of the most bizarre/pathetic/hilarious places I've seen in years.


 
Are you seriously suggesting that such behaviour is the remit of Liverpool fans only?


----------



## John Rambo (28 Jul 2008)

frankmac said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that such behaviour is the remit of Liverpool fans only?


   I was recounting my own experience where I saw two separate parents both in Liverpool jerseys obviously the worse for wear. Both were using foul language in front of their young children, one directly to the child. Nowhere did i suggest this behaviour was limited to Liverpool fans. Try not to jump the gun next time, especially over a post that was over a week ago.


----------



## colm (28 Jul 2008)

This is my personal opinion on Funtasia...
Bettystown is a hangout for Low lifes, watch your bags & pockets  & is very poorly run .
Drogheda is even worse & a total rip off...
Its advertised as the countrys largest water park.. 2 slides & a kiddie pool.
You queue for about 15 minutes to get in . You are allowed 1 hour + changing time. You are charged by the minute if you are late out. If any of your family wish to watch they too must pay in. The aquatic centre is much better value & you can stay all day if you like.
It is a real pity that proper theme park never got the planning permission it would have ran these rip off merchants out of town.


----------



## frankmac (31 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> I was recounting my own experience where I saw two separate parents both in Liverpool jerseys obviously the worse for wear. Both were using foul language in front of their young children, one directly to the child. Nowhere did i suggest this behaviour was limited to Liverpool fans. Try not to jump the gun next time, especially over a post that was over a week ago.


 
Actually your quote was " headbangers in Liverpool jersies all over the place, swearing in front of their bullet headed brats"

I would suggest to you that in future you stick to the relevant details i.e. parents swearing in front of their children. 

What they were wearing is of little relevance, unless that is, you are trying to make a general point about people who wear such clothing.


----------

